# G1X?



## Steve5D (Oct 9, 2012)

I've been a long-time fan of my G10, and then my G12. The G12 goes everywhere with me.

Lately, though, I've been considering moving to the G1X. I've looked at the specs on the G15, but I really like the articulating LCD. The G1X has it but, for whatever reason, the G15 does not. The G1X also has a larger sensor than the G15. The G1X lacks the macro capability of the G12 and G15.

Anyone here have experience with the G1X and, if so, what are your thoughts regarding it?


----------



## HikerMark (Oct 21, 2012)

Hopefully you are still interested in an answer.  G12 was my main camera, and got a G1X because of the larger sensor.  I was very happy with my G12, but liked a 3 second exposure I took and tried to print larger than 8x12.  Noise became apparent, and I decided to go for the G1X.   IQ is good and high ISO shots are good.

That being said I have some mixed feelings.  I know people have complained about the G12 viewfinder.  I liked it.  I really used it has backup in difficulty to view snapshots situations.  The viewfinder on the G1X, however, is completely useless at wide angle.  Also, I miss the close up capability of the G12 and the ability to more quickly change ISO settings.

You haven't indicating why you are thinking about getting the G15 or the G1X.  I didn't see anything the G15 offered over the G12.  Go for the G1X if you want the large sensor.  You seem to know the downfalls.

I have some lenses I use with my wife's T2i.  I think I really want a mirrorless camera with a wideangle pancakes lens that I could use with my others lenses.  Sadly, the new EOS-M is not the camera, and the 22mm pancake lens isn't wide enough for me.  I debated about the OM-D EM-5, but don't want to spend the dough for lenses in focal lengths to replace ones I already have for Canon.  

The G1X will cover me until Canon comes out with my camera.


----------

